# Reese Witherspoon wird wieder Mama!



## beachkini (23 März 2012)

​
Alle guten Dinge sind drei...

*Rund ein Jahr nach der Hochzeit mit Schauspielagent Jim Toth (41) erwartet US-Schauspielerin Reese Witherspoon (36, „Das gibt Ärger”) ihr drittes Kind.*

Wie die Onlineausgabe der US-Zeitschrift „Us Weekly” berichtete, erwarten sie und ihr zweiter Ehemann ihren ersten gemeinsamen Nachwuchs.

„Reese ist ungefähr in der zwölften Woche”, verriet ein Insider der Zeitschrift. „Das Timing ist genau richtig. Sie ist so glücklich.”

Freunde verrieten dem Bericht zufolge: „Reese und Jim haben versucht, schwanger zu werden.” Ein Wunschkind!

*Witherspoon hat zwei Kinder aus ihrer ersten Ehe mit Schauspieler Ryan Phillippe (37). Ihre Tochter Ava ist zwölf, ihr Sohn Deacon acht Jahre alt.*
(Bild.de)


----------



## BlueLynne (23 März 2012)

schön für sie, schlecht für uns, dann gibt es weniger Filme mit ihr


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2013)

die Schwangerschaft dürfte mittlerweile erledigt sein, oder?


----------



## chris85 (17 Sep. 2013)

Wenn sie keine Elefanten-Kuh ist ja^^

Ich meine sie hat im September letzten Jahres ihr 3. Kind bekommen.


----------

